# Umm.... was this my mucous plug? (!!?)



## LittleOnes

Have been feeling good lately, though my abdomen has been sore the last few days, more noticeably than before - also noticed uterus moved up/grew up more and belly is growing, so I figure soreness was due to those things. 

Anyway important part - tonight after getting home from work, using restroom and wiping, had a quarter-sized glob of yellow mucous on my toilet paper. It was stretchy similar to EWCM but also didn't stretch as far as my previous EWCM has. DH and I had sex last night so at first I thought leftover :spermy:, but it did seem a bit different than the other leftovers I've seen up there. Though after a day those guys do definitely...congeal (gross). 

*Could this have been a part of my mucous plug? I'm only 15-16 weeks. That seems to be a scary thought...*

No cramping (just that general abdominal soreness), NO blood in the mucous not even a slight tint. Was not green but definitely yellow, more colorful than the excess CM I've had is whole pregnancy.


----------



## bananaz

As long as it wasn't tinged with blood I wouldn't worry. I've also had discharge similar to EWCM and was told it's fairly typical.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Sounds like mucos plug to me, I loose pieces of mine every now and then. Nothing to worry about unless its mixed with blood. Mucos plugs actually redevelop and normal to loose pieces of it on occasions.


----------



## Annubrius

It is normal to shed pieces of your mucous plug once in a while. :)

Imagine if you had the same one in there for 9 months?? Gross! Infection magnet. ;)

So your body takes the liberty of tidying up for you!


----------



## Ems77

Yeah, no cramping and no blood tinge sounds good. Also the color could have actually attributed to a combination of the extra :spermy: and your new pregnant discharge mingling... :-D


----------



## LittleOnes

Phew thanks ladies. Today I am feeling better about it as I dont even have much soreness today, and no further globby stuff :) No blood, no cramps.

Ill be seeing my midwife for a follow up appt this week anyway and Ill be sure to mention it and see what she says. 

God bless BnB!


----------



## mrsirish

yea indeed normal i get this alot never worry about it x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi hun i had the same on saturday after having a BM and in panicked thinkin i was losing my plug, ive only had it that one time and im fine but it was scarey. I got reasurrance from the girls on here that it was normal and when i read my pregnancy book it said to expect more CM and it can be stringy or mucousy and that put my mind at ease too. Its all normal babe so am sure all is fine xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

i had quite a big bit of jelly mucus come out at about 15 weeks.... totally freaked me out of course but obv it was ok xxx so dont worry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sunshine12

Why does your mucus plug come out? Im clueless about this. Im 14 weeks now and would like to know before it happens to me! I dont even know what a mucus plug is or that I even had one. :blush: x


----------



## Ems77

The mucous plug is there (in your cervix) in the first place to prevent foreign 'things' from entering your uterus and affecting the baby. It is lost shortly before birth (generally 2 weeks to a few hours) when your cervix starts to dilate.


----------



## mommylam

The same exact thing happened to me Sunday when I was 14 weeks exactly. DH and I had had sex the night before and I wondered if it was left over too...but somehow was different. I seem to remember doing this in other pregnancies....just don't remember so early! 
Glad to see that I'm not the only one this happened to!!!!


----------

